
We uncovered 10k times lawmakers introduced copycat model bills - mzs
https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/investigations/2019/04/03/how-laws-made-why-we-revealed-politicians-didnt-write-them/3162256002/
======
mzs
There's an AMA happening now¹

earlier discussion & visuals²

¹
[https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/bc327b/im_rob_ode...](https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/bc327b/im_rob_odell_and_investigative_and_data_reporter/)

²
[https://twitter.com/robodellaz/status/1116406970645274624](https://twitter.com/robodellaz/status/1116406970645274624)

